

Ask YC: How do you deal with potential legal issues? - symbiotic

I'm predicting that my current startup may have some legal issues in the future. I'm nearly certain that I'm not doing anything illegal, but without a lawyer even the threat of a lawsuit could hamper site growth. Has anyone had similar issues in the past or have any advice (maybe for good internet law firms with free consultation). I'm not funded so money is a big issue. But even assuming I had money to spend on legal advice I'm not sure where to go.<p>Any advice is greatly appreciated!
======
aneesh
For legal advice get a lawyer, preferably one that has worked with startups
before - don't cut corners. Some law firms will defer payment until you raise
funding if they like your business.

StudentBusinesses.com (of which I'm a member) offers free 15-minute
consultations with a law firm for its members. If you're a student or recent
alum, email me and I'll invite you.

------
bigtoga
I've recommended Pre-Paid Legal many times on these boards and it sounds like
it would fit here: <http://www.prepaidlegal.com/>. They have a small business
plan that might help you. I don't sell for them but I've been a member for
more than 15 yrs and found it to be very useful.

